# Rocky Gorge Reservoir



## Blueman (Sep 26, 2005)

Does anyone fish at Rocky Gorge Reservoir?
I don't have a boat but I heard this is quiet a good place to fish. Is there any place where I can fish at the reservoir or near?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Best way to fish the Gorge is in a boat, but there are decent locations on the side of the lake with the boat ramp. Out from the point to the right of the ramp there're submerged stumps that provide decent structure to fish. Gotten many a LM in there tossing rubber worms. Decent coves upstream of there, but getting to them can be a challenge depending on the vegetation. Get to one of those coves on a calm early morning and toss a Pop'R.

If you get yourself in a boat, troll large Rapalla's or jig chicken livers on the channel edges for the stripers.

Haven't fished there in a few years and don't know how the water level is right now. It can get pretty low.

Be aware you need to get a DC water commission permit to fish there. Tackle shops around there should have them.

Cast Daddy L would have the latest poop, I'm sure.
.


----------



## MDFisher (Oct 12, 2004)

A little off topic but interesting...

Saw tonight on the news some 16 year old kid had setup a still in the woods next to Rocky Gorge. Cops took it down and busted the kid. Must have been a slow news day.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Yeah*

Saw that too. He made it for a science fair project. Since he never sold the hooch they may let him off with a slap on the wrist.

But pretty cool kid.


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*I Fish That*

Place On The Weekend And I Go To The Side Off Of Rt.29 Bridge You Must Get A W.s.s.c. Pass To Fish The Gorge Or Brighten Damm .


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

The ranger station at Brighton Dam will sell you the permit for both.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

*I Just came off Triadelphia*

Yesterday in the rain I pick up some small lm bass and crappies off greenbridge.... lite tackle action ...This one guy was telling me he p/u a 33" rock on a spinnerbait he was in a boat .


----------

